#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Мандалы из Ринчен Тердзо

## Alex

Мне вот показалось, что стоило бы на БВЖС выложить куда-нибудь сборник мандал из Ринчен Тердзо. К сожалению, оглавления нет, так что придется пролистывать все четыре тома, чтобы что-нибудь найти, а мне составлять оглавление некогда и лень. Но все равно, наверное, пригодится кому-нибудь. Живет тут.

----------

Anthony (18.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Мне вот показалось, что стоило бы на БВЖС выложить куда-нибудь сборник мандал из Ринчен Тердзо. К сожалению, оглавления нет, так что придется пролистывать все четыре тома, чтобы что-нибудь найти, а мне составлять оглавление некогда и лень. Но все равно, наверное, пригодится кому-нибудь. Живет тут.


Круто, спасибо!

----------

